# Microondas funde la bombilla interior



## joseillo (Abr 5, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes.
Pues este microondas hace unos 8 años que lo tenemos, al poco de estrenarlo dejo de funcionar la luz, y en raras ocasiones había vuelto a encenderse, por lo que deducíamos que la lampara no estaba fundida, y que seria otro el fallo de que no funcionase.
 Ahora  ya hacía más de un año que ya no había vuelto a encenderse. Nunca tenia tiempo de abrirlo y mirar de cambiar la lampara, pero en estos de confinamiento
obligado tristemente, me he decidido a cambiar la lampara.
 Lo he abierto y sacado la lampara. Estaba negra y fundida.
Pero la sorpresa llega cuando pongo la lampara nueva, y antes de volver a poner la tapa lo conecto para comprobar que funcionase.
Ha funcionado dos segundos y se ha vuelto a apagar. Vuelvo a probar y se ha encendido y apagado todo seguido, y a la tercera vez que he probado, ha fundido la
lampara. 
He revisado los cables por si había mal contacto ( yo no entiendo mucho) y a simple vista todo parece estar bien. El microondas por todo lo demás funciona perfecto.
Alguien sabe a que puede ser debido?. Antes de comprar otra lampara y que pase lo mismo.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 5, 2020)

La lámpara no debe quemarse a menos que sea de un voltaje menor al de la red.


----------



## targa (Abr 6, 2020)

joseillo dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes.
> Pues este microondas hace unos 8 años que lo tenemos, al poco de estrenarlo dejo de funcionar la luz, y en raras ocasiones había vuelto a encenderse, por lo que deducíamos que la lampara no estaba fundida, y que seria otro el fallo de que no funcionase.
> Ahora  ya hacía más de un año que ya no había vuelto a encenderse. Nunca tenia tiempo de abrirlo y mirar de cambiar la lampara, pero en estos de confinamiento
> obligado tristemente, me he decidido a cambiar la lampara.
> ...


Hola esto sucede porque uno de los micro interruptores que tiene en la puerta por la parte de adentro uno de ellos es para encender y apagar la bombilla estará  mal este micro interruptor y por eso te las funde.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 6, 2020)

Hola a todos  me sumo a Don D@rkbytes , debes chequear la tensión de operación de la lampara si estas en acuerdo con de la Red local.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2020)

Pregunta , lámpara perfumero de las antiguas a filamento o lámpara led ¿?

O hay una fuga de los 2.000V


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 6, 2020)

Alguien leyó bien la consulta??



joseillo dijo:


> y antes de volver a poner la tapa lo conecto para comprobar que funcionase.


 💀 👽 👻 👋 👋 

La bombilla ¿es de filamento de las nuevas?
Porque esas fallan tanto o mas que las nueva "ahorradoras".
Revisa bien el casquillo.


----------



## joseillo (May 9, 2020)

Perdón por no  contestar antes, pero simplemente es por no tener tiempo.
A la  respuesta de si  la bombilla es de filamento, decir que es de led.
He vuelto a comprar otra de led y mi intencion es volver a cambiarla mañana.
Intentaré comprobar lo que se comentaba de los microinterruptores de la puerta si consigo encontrarlos. Yo de esto entiendo muy poco.
Por otro lado lo de chequear la tension de operación de la lampara....pues ni idea.
En fín mañana lo vuelvo a intentar y a ver que sucede, pero vaya que creo que poco voy a solucionar si el problema es dificil de detectar.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2020)

joseillo dijo:


> Intentaré comprobar lo que se comentaba de los microinterruptores de la puerta si consigo encontrarlos.* Yo de esto entiendo muy poco.*
> Por otro lado lo de *chequear la tension de operación de la lampara....pues ni idea.*
> En fín mañana lo vuelvo a intentar y a ver que sucede, pero vaya que creo que poco voy a solucionar si el problema es dificil de detectar.


Y vos crees que el problema es que la falla es difícil de encontrar????


----------



## joseillo (May 9, 2020)

*A ver*, ya te aclaro qu*é* no entiendo. *S*implemente quer*í*a ver si yo lo pod*í*a solucionar.
Tal vez para un entendido será algo sencillo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 9, 2020)

No, el asunto es que tenes que tratar de hacer lo que te piden quienes conocen el tema. Si te resulta tan complicado entonces guardá el equipo hasta que pase la cuarentena y lo pueda ver un técnico local y no perdamos mas el tiempo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 9, 2020)

joseillo dijo:


> or otro lado lo de chequear la tension de operación de la lampara....pues ni idea.


Chequear o comprobar la tensión de la lampara, o sea medir con un multímetro qué tensión le llega a la bombilla. Lo lógico es que hayan 220V.
No sé hasta qué punto es aconsejable usar una bombilla ahorradora en un microondas.. Lo tendrían que decir los expertos.

Para hacer pruebas, a parte de necesitar un aparato de medida, polímetro o multímetro, debes desconectar el transformador de alta mientras las haces.

En teoría no se debe probar un microondas sin la tapa o corremos riesgo físico, cáncer etc..

 Los micro interruptores ( también llamados final de carrera) son los que están en el mecanismo de apertura de la puerta.


----------

